# Problema con AMP 100W de ESP Audio.(100W Guitar Amplifier Mk II)



## matisala90 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola a todos! Acudo al foro por un problema en el siguiente proyecto: 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project27.htm








Se trata de un amplificador de guitarra de 100W. Realmente no me interesa como amplificador de guitarra... Lo que me interesa del mismo es su amplificador de potencia (yo luego le armare otro pre-amp) el cual es de muy buena calidad.

Diseñe y construi el circuito, pero al probarlo con una lampara en serie el mismo tuvo los siguientes problemas:
Enchufado con o sin carga, consume una barbaridad (como si hubiera algun corto, cosa que revise y no hay) y se enciende la luz de forma muy intensa. Al colocarle un parlante note que se escuchaba un ruido agudo muy fuerte... Cansado de probar, y sin saber tanto como para determinar el motivo real del problema le coloque un capacitor entre la entrada y masa...

En este momento el amplificador comenzo a "funcionar". Desaparecio el problema que antes tenia (obviamente al colocar el capacitor asi genere un nuevo problema que es la perdida de frecuencias agudas) pero luego aparecieron otros.
Cuando en la entrada del amplificador coloco una señal con un buen nivel, como para generar un alto nivel de potencia la lampara que tengo conectada en serie se comienza a encender (digamos, al ritmo de la musica...) pero aumentando aun mas el nivel de la entrada llega un momento en que la lampara se enciende muy intensamente y queda encendida aunque baje el nivel de la entrada...

Como tengo el amp conectado en serie con la lampara, el mismo sigue funcionando... y de hecho, muy bien es decir, sin distorsion ni nada. Pero los transistores de potencia TIP35/36 que estoy usando calientan una barbaridad.

En algun momento se me ocurrio probarlo sin la lampara en serie. A baja intensidad funciono perfecto, pero subiendo la entrada queme los fusibles y un BD139 (Q6 en el diagrama).


Como conclucion, tengo dos problemas. Aquel que "solucione provisoriamente" con un capacitor y luego el "pseudo-corto" que se produce al usar el amp con alta potencia.

(Como una aclaracion, antes de colocar el capacitor, habia probado desenchufar la parte positiva del circuito... Y esto tambien evitaba que se encienda la lampara...)


De mas esta decir que ya comprobe la placa, las pistas y el diseño y parece estar todo bien.


Desde ya les agradezco muchisimo cualquier tipo de ayuda que me puedan brindar.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 2, 2011)

Si has revisado bien y no encuentras ningun componente malo, eso quiere decir que tu amplificador esta en oscilación y probablenente sea tu diseño de la placa, vuelve a reacomodar las rutas y antes de ensamblarlo chequea todos tus semiconductores (busca los falsos).


----------



## Cacho (Feb 2, 2011)

Apunto a lo que te dice Zopilote de la oscilación.
Revisá bien que los condensadores de Miller sean de valor y tensión adecuados.

Por lo que decís de que se enciende la lámpara al darle volumen, es normal y esperable, y que se quede encendida también. Eso es por la carga del banco de condensadores.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

¡¿ No estás poniendo más de ±35 Vdc , no ?!

¿O sea no más de 70 Vdc totales?

Calibraste RV1 (con la entrada en corto) para tener los 25 mA en R20

Tenés 0V (o parecido) entre SPK+ y masa , también entrada en corto.

A leer esto que te va a servir  

Transistores Falsificados. 

Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia 

Algunas pautas de diseño de fuentes de alimentación 


Saludos !


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

Intenta colocar en paralelo con R7 un capacitor de 100pF y retira el que pusiste a la entrada.


----------



## matisala90 (Feb 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias por todas sus respuestas...

No creo que este oscilando por un "mal diseño" de la placa, ya que en su momento tuve la oportunidad de ver la original de esp y diseñe una muy similar.

Por otro lado, cuales son los condensadores de Miller?
Yo tambien suponia que era lo normal que se encienda la lampara, debido al consumo, pero cuando lo conecte a la red electrica sin la lampara en serie obtuve un fusible menos y un BD139 quemado...

Con respecto a los 70Vdc totales... Puede ser que tenga un poquito mas. Tengo un transfo un poquito mas grande de lo que deberia ser... Pero en mi zona siempre hay 200Vac en vez de los 220Vac que deberian haber... Asi que me voy a fijar que no tenga mucho mas de 35Vdc en cada rama... Pero creo ya haber checkeado esto.

El resto de las cosas que me dicen las voy a estar probando en un rato y luego les comento.

Muchisimas gracias por todas sus respuestas nuevamente!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2011)

matisala90 dijo:


> ....Por otro lado, cuales son los condensadores de Miller?...



*C2*            y                  *C3*


----------



## zxeth (Feb 2, 2011)

muy lindo ampli, disculpen que no aporte al tema ya que mucho sobre ampli a transistores no se, solo hice 2, uno de 2watts de redcircuits y uno que me pasaron de 45watts que fue para un amigo, no tengo idea de donde saco ese. Ahora me quiero incursionar en estos ampli, y este se adapta a mas o menos a lo que yo quiero (alrededor de 100watts con +- "35vcc"). Necesitaba que sean +-35 ya que transformador no quiero comprar y tengo 6 fuentes at de pc (en serie +-36v 8amp).

Mi gran duda ahora seria. Me combiene este amplificador o hay alguno clase d (estube buscando pero no encontre) por ahi dando vueltas que no haya visto con +-36v?. (queria un clase D ya que es para un subwoofer), otra cosa, es fasil de construr?, pensaba tambien incursionarme en planchar el papel a la pcb (siempre use marcador). Es de 100w en 32, 16, 8, 4 o 2 ohms? (lo puse asi porque no tengo idea )


Otra cosa, al poner un capacitor entre masa y la entrada estas haciendo un pasa bajos, el que aumenta al cambiar la resistencia de entrada. Una vez hice lo mismo con los tda2050 y tda2003 y funciono, pero al largo tiempo me di cuenta que era el sonido muy raro por una resistencia que era de "menor valor al que pedia" (en watts no en resistencia) Y justo era la resistencia de estabilizador de frecuencia, talvez te pasa lo mismo a vos. 

Es la que esta en el dibujo. Le puse una de 5watts para que no moleste mas  y desde ahi anda 100puntos, ni siquiera el ruido que se suprime cuando pones la entrada aparece 

Yo pienso que podia ser porque calentaba y cambiaba su reistencia , bueno yo lo unico que te podria decir es eso, y el capacitor de abajo que tambien sirve para lo mismo y si lo cambias podes tener peligro de oscilacion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

Se llama : Ruido de Johnson-Nyquist 

Saludos !


----------



## matisala90 (Feb 2, 2011)

Muy bien, he probado todas las indicaciones que me han dado! Y creo que encontre el problema 

Aparentemente uno de los capacitores de Miller no se encontraba funcionando como debia... A vista parecia completamente normal, pero lo reemplace, quite el capacitor que tenia entre la entrada de audio y masa y no tuve mas problemas...

Para probar lo hice con el capacitor de valor mas cercano que tenia; mañana comprare uno del valor indicado y luego les cuento como anda!

Aun asi al incrementar mucho la intensidad de entrada, la lampara se enciende bastante... Pero siempre al ritmo de la musica... Y no queda mas encendida, como sucedia antes.

Me recomiendan que ya lo pruebe enchufado directamente a la red electrica?

Con respecto al voltaje... Tengo 38V por rama en vez de los 35V para los cuales esta diseñado el amplificador. Esto podria producir que los transistores no funcionen en el punto correcto? De todas formas lo estuve probando con un parlante de 8ohms... Quizas la prueba de fuego la realice probandolo con uno de 4ohms, y asi exigiendole al amplificador toda la potencia que puede entregar.
Como solucion a la diferencia de tension que tengo... Podria colocar unos zener de 35V en paralelo a ambas ramas no es asi?


Muchisimas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2011)

Si , ponele fusibles y dale gaaaaaaaaaaaaas !

Saludos y disfrutalo !


----------



## matisala90 (Feb 2, 2011)

Muy bien! Ha funcionado de maravilla! Lo tuve andando una media hora a todo lo que da, conectado sin la lampara en serie y funciono a la perfeccion! Definitivamente era C2, uno de los capacitores de Miller.

Les agradezco muchisimo a todos! Ahora lo voy a terminar como dios manda... Y para eso les seguire consultando.

En primer lugar cambiaré los TIP35/6 por MJ15003/4, ya que los TIP despues de media hora funcionando a todo lo que da consiguieron incluso derretir las arandelas plasticas con las que los agarre al disipador. Supongo que los MJ15003/4 por ser de encapsulado TO3 calentaran mucho menos... Y por otro lado lei que generan menos distorsion que los TIP35/6. Quizas alguno de ustedes hayan probado la diferencia y me puedan decir...

El amplificador tiene poco ruido, y creo que gran parte de ese poco ruido que tiene es porque lo estoy probando sin ningun tipo de conexion a tierra, y solo tengo 4700uF de filtrado de riple por rama. Por otro lado use resistencias de carbon... Vale la pena que las reemplace por metal-film? O ustedes consideran que no se notará diferencia alguna?


Bueno, vuelvo a darles miles de gracias a todos!
Excelente foro!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Metela en una caja metálica y después hablamos  , el *ummmmmm* es falta de blindaje o mal cableado , el *sssssssss*  es ruido de transistores y resistencias  , hacele la masa en estrella

Las de metal film podrías ponerlas hasta Q3 , que es baja señal , ya después no tiene tanta importancia.

Otra cosa que podrías hacer es agregar uno o dos tip35/36 más , no para obtener más potencia ( :enfadado:* me enojo por todos los boló que vienen a preguntar eso* :enfadado: ) sino para distribuir la potencia y que se calienten menos.

Saludos !


----------



## matisala90 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hoy compre el capacitor de Miller que yo suponia no andaba como correspondia... Pero al reemplazarlo por otro del mismo valor obtuve los mismos problemas que tenia antes... Conclucion, termine aumentando el valor de C2 hasta 690pF... Yo la verdad no me acuerdo en que influia exactamente la capacidad esa... 

Alguien me sabria explicar cual puede ser el motivo por el que tuve que aumentar dicha capacidad para solucionar mi problema? Es esto signo de que algo esta mal?

Nuevamente muchas gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Feb 3, 2011)

esa resistencia con ese capacitor (los 2 en serie a masa) sirven para estabilizar la frecuencia. Si el capacitor es mas chico que el que te dan tenes probabilidades de oscilacion, lo mismo si reducis la resistencia. Hay que ver en que mas influye


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Probá agrandar C4 un poco


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2011)

Por lo que comentaste tengo la impresión de que estás cableando los transistores (por eso de cambiar los TIP3x por MJ1500x).
De ese cableado huelo el problema: *No se puede hacer "así nomás"*.

Al aumentar C2 estás "comiéndote" un montón de frecuencias que no van a aparecer en los de salida y la oscilación se va, junto con muchas otras cosas (ancho de banda, por ejemplo).

Desconectá del PCB los cables que van a los transistores de salida y encendé el ampli. Los drivers no deberían tener dramas para darte un sonido bajito (ojo, bajito, ¿eh?) y bueno. A medida que vas subiendo el volumen debe aparecer distorsión.
Si no hay oscilación ni calentamientos raros (cambiá C2 por su valor original), conectá otra/s fuente/s de señal y seguí probando, todo esto con un parlantito conectado.

Terminado de hacer eso y si los resultados son buenos, vamos a la conexión de los transistores de salida, que con dos TIP3x por rama está más que bien. *Importante*:Los MJ1500x cuestan unas dos veces (US$ 4) lo que los TIP3x (US$ 2). Si te los venden más baratos, cuidado que es muy muy probable que te estén vendiendo truchos y malos. Esos revientan enseguida.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (Feb 3, 2011)

Puedo hacer una pregunta?, si pongo transistores de mas potencia (pej 300v 60amp), calientan menos?, que mas hay que tener en cuenta para cambiar transistores?, nunca supe eso. Mas potencia estoy seguro que no te va a dar ni loco


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Mas potencia estoy seguro que no te va a dar ni loco


 

No , solo soportan más potencia Zxeth


----------



## Cacho (Feb 3, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Puedo hacer una pregunta?, si pongo transistores de mas potencia (pej 300v 60amp), calientan menos?...


No, calientan lo mismo. La potencia a disipar es exactamente la misma, así que el calor es el mismo. Lo único que puede hacer alguna diferencia en este aspecto es que tengan una resistencia térmica menor (los TO3 suelen ser de los que más baja la tienen) y eso ayuda a transferir temperatura al disipador. Pero la diferencia es poca y no es una gran solución.
Si ponés más transistores en la salida, distribuís mejor el calor a disipar y mejorás también la transferencia (eso está bueno) y de yapa tenés mayor capacidad de corriente, lo que te permite trabajar a más temperatura antes de salirte del SOA de los transistores. 


zxeth dijo:


> ...que mas hay que tener en cuenta para cambiar transistores?, nunca supe eso. Mas potencia estoy seguro que no te va a dar ni loco


Básicamente, el Vce y la capacidad de corriente, además de las características de disipación de potencia.
Si cumple con eso, a mirar otras cosas importantísimas y que en general no se tienen en cuenta (y así revientan), que son la SOA y el Power Derating. Si esos no dan, se cocinan feo.
Leé el tema sobre cálculo de disipadores y ahí tenés un pantallazo de qué es cada cosa y te puede dar una buena idea del asunto.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2011)

Claro Zxeth, fijate que normalmente la gente lee

Vco 100 
Ic 25 A
Icm 50 A pico

Y encima piensan . . .  cada transistor solo entrega media onda nomás , así que quieren "sacarle todo el jugo"  y hasta hacen el producto ese  y ni siquiera se fijan en lo que te dice Cacho , empezando por :

Ptot (25ºC) 125 W
La gráfica del SOA Safe Operating Area - Área de funcionamiento Seguro , que te dice a tantos amperes cuantos volts máximo , y viceversa.
Y la Power Deratig , o sea potencia versus temperatura , que como idea es algo así:
 60ºC = 70 % de la potencia
 80ºC = 50 %
100ºC= 40 %
120ºC= 20 %

Así que para empezar si el transistor es de salida como éste caso (TIP35C) y va a trabajar mas o menos fresquito , hay que tomarlo como de 125 W x 70% = 87.5 Watts para comenzar.

Saludos !


----------



## matisala90 (Feb 27, 2011)

Muy bien, despues de un tiempo vuelvo a retomar el amplificador. Hasta ahora me habia dedicado a hacerle un termostato con PIC + LM35, el cual ha funcionado muy bien.

Antes de armar mi version definitiva del amplificador quisiera solucionar lo siguiente:

Cuando uso el amplificador a suficiente volumen, empieza a aparecer como una distorsion en la zona de altas frecuencias... Esto sucede mucho antes de que "comience a saturar realmente la musica".
Alguno puede darme una idea de el problema y como solucionarlo? Por otro lado, lo que primero satura en un amplificador de estas caracteristicas es la etapa de entrada? Lograria algo reemplazando los transistores Q1 y Q2 por otros de mayor potencia?

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Primero debes tener en cuenta lo siguiente, todo amplificador a máxima potencia tienen su peor medida de distorción, la distornción también cambia con las gamas de frecuencias y eso depende de cada amplificdor del conjunto amplificador - palante y si tiene una red Zorbel bien ajustada eso por un lado....
El comportamiento como sabes que es poco antes que sature???, eso no se hace a oido se hace con generador y al menos osciloscopio para vern entre otras cosas si el nivel de señal que le estas poniendo esta acorde a las especificaciones del amplificador, si este tiene una sesibilidad de 800mV en la entrada y le ponemos la salida de un CD player, estos tienen más de 1V por lo tanto ese sera tu problema y no los transistores de entrada, primero nivela las señales como corresponde. y lo mismo vas a ver que pasa a esa sensibilidad para máxima potencia, a las distintas frecuencias y ver donde esta realmente tu problema....

En todos los amplificadores se limita la potencia para mantener la THD en los valores que se desee....

Fijate que hace muchos años la RCA lanzo una serie de amplificadores y entre ellos uno que fue muy famoso, el RCA de 70, Harman Kardon utilizo este esquema en el Citation 12, com algunos cambios, por un lado bias ajustable(contra el fijo) y limito la potencia a 60W, esos 10W de diferncia al oido es nada pero si lograron con ello una THD muy baja


----------



## matisala90 (Mar 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta... Te comento que ya solucione el problema, era Q3, el cual se ve que en alguna de todas las pruebas que hice estuvo cerca de morir. Lo reemplace por otro transistor similar y chau distorsion.

Sabia que era antes de que distorsione por dos cosas: el sonido que se escuchaba era una distorsion muy aguda que sonaba a transistor muerto, dificil de describir... pero quizas entiendas a que me refiero. Y segundo, porque estuve probando el amplificador con un reproductor de musica con control de volumen digital, y recordaba que antes de que apareciera este "ruido o distorsion" el amplificador lograba mucho mas volumen sin distorsionar... Y la primer distorsion que era perceptible al odio era de graves...

Aunque todavia no se si esa distorsion (la que aparece en los graves) no se debe a la poca capacidad que estoy usando en la fuente... Lamentablemente no cuento con un osciloscopio por lo que se me hace complicado diagnosticar muchos de los problemas que se me presentan.


Desde ya muchas gracias por tu colaboracion!
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

Mira que eso puede ser saturación, y que este recortando por eso te preguntaba sobre los niveles con que exitas al amplificador, y quizas tenga que limitarlo, en otro hilo un muchacho tenia un problem similar, le pasaba con el bajo pero ocn otras fuenes de sañl no, y se dio cuena qu no era el amplificador el problema, yo en mis comienzoa tuve un problema asi y era que se saturaa y recortaba agruegue na R en serie y chau prolblema, este muchacho hizo lo mismo y lo soluciono, tu problema es exceso de nivel, baja levemente el volumen hasta que esa deformación desaparezca


----------



## matisala90 (Mar 4, 2011)

Nuevamente gracias por tu respuesta... Pero claro, entiendo perfectamente lo que decis! Y estoy de acuerdo en que es exceso de nivel! En eso estamos completamente de acuerdo...
Ahora bien, puedo estar produciendo una saturacion por la entrada o puedo estar exigiendo mas corriente instantanea de lo que la fuente es capaz de entregar. Yo creo que cuando aparece la distorsion se debe a eso... luego, incrementando aun mas el nivel estoy de acuerdo en que lo que sucede es una saturacion de la etapa de entrada.

Por ahora no he construido un pre-amplificador para esta potencia, seguramente cuando lo haga vere que valor le coloco a la resistencia de entrada, segun la sensibilidad del mismo y la ganancia que desarrolle la etapa de pre-amplificacion.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2011)

De cuanto es el trafo? de que corriente?, si le exigis más corriene al trafo lo unico que sucede se baja la tensión de fuente, y si eso e lo que pasa, con dar menos volumen no tendras problema, la has medido a maxima potncia que tensión da?


----------

